# Weapon of Choice !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

up early this morning 4 a field trial - a cup of coffee - pull up Fatboy Slim - "Weapon of choice" with Christoper Walken dancing - I had no choice ! got a 410 out of the vault - did take 2 shots on the first 2 birds - the 3rd just 1 - PIKE & I had a BLAST !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

NICE. I bet it swings like a dream.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - it's a VERONA - also have a 2 barrel set 20 - 28ga by them - both made in Italy not Turkey - great wood on both - this is a brand most people do not look at - you can get a great long gun at a great price in the used gun market - they must be good - very seldom see them up 4 resale


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Never heard of the brand, but you know I'm a browning person. That's just because they fit me without having to have adjustments to the stock. If I ever have more money than sense, I would own a custom Fabbri.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - if given 1 choice - I go with a Browning Sweet 16 - did have 3 - my sons have 1 each - me just 1 left - must V 1 of the uglest guns - hump back - the wood - a 2/4 from Home Depot looks better - BUT they DO shoot VVell - LOL


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

R said:


> TR - it's a VERONA - also have a 2 barrel set 20 - 28ga by them - both made in Italy not Turkey - great wood on both - this is a brand most people do not look at - you can get a great long gun at a great price in the used gun market - they must be good - very seldom see them up 4 resale


Beautiful shotgun McCraith. Definately Italian. Verona was the importers name. It was made by FAIR Rizzini. Super nice shotguns. My #1 go-to gun is a Verona. It does not look near as nice as yours. After dragging it across several states on 100s of hunts it now looks nothing like yours or when I took this picture.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SJ - when Rizzin opened up next 2 Beretta they got a lot of Berettas young engravers - now 2 your gun - case colered is still 1 of my favorite finishes - Like V's - could go years & never C a Verona in the field - LOL - now if I posted a full gun pic - the 410 has more than light handeling marks - LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

my wood on my gun - never gets better than this !!!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Love that checkering! You should look up videos of craftsman checkering by hand. Another dying art form.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ein - have 3 long guns from my own blanks - the fore arms fit 2 the way I shoot - index finger pointing - you are 1 of the few that's C's - lines / inch hand checkerd - not stamped or lazar - drop lop & cast does not make me a better shooter !!!! but does HELP !!!!!! LOL - no ? a hand checkered long gun - just feels GOOD !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ein - another great long gun 2 look at if you love a hand checkered gun - Ithaca - grade 5 and above - tear drops & fleur de les - great wood - and still a bargin - wish I still had my 2 - but kids off 2 college - go figure - LOL - they r a great shooting long gun !!!!


----------

